# Provo River Frustration



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

So I decided to go to the Provo river again yesterday and give it another try. I have fished the Provo river a few times over the years without much luck.......but today my eyes were open. After I had been fishing for some time another fellow fly fisherman came wading up the river next to me. After a coordial conversation, and expressing to him my frustration without getting any bites he began to pull fish out of the river left and right!!!! I could not believe my eyes. I don't know what I was doing wrong, or if I need to try something else. I tried every fly in by box from dry flies to emergers......you name it I tried it. After watching him catch fish for 1 hour I decided that I need to get some serious pointers on the river. So tonight I am looking for some pointers. I don't want to know where your favorite hole in the river is.....but more technique and fly choices. Any help would be appreciated.
Cory


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

First off, what section on the provo are you fishing?

Second, you are probably getting a lot of bites and aren't realizing. Have good line control (no slack line while nymphing)

If you are fishing in the canyon, use at least one sowbug.

If you are fishing in midway try size 20 pheasant tails.

There could be a million reasons why you aren't catching fish, but these are a couple of the more obvious ones I can think of.

What did the guy that started fishing next to you tell you?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

What set up are you using for nymphing? Leader length and size (5x, 6x etc). What set up do you use for dry flies? What flies have you been using?

You should have asked him what he was using, most people will let you know. All though there are some jerks out there that won't... but that's beside the point.

Blue Winged Olives (BWO) are hatching this time of year and will be for awhile longer. That's an Olive mayfly. The sizes will vary some, but they are mainly sizes 22-18. An olive nymph will produce well. And for dries any BWO dry fly pattern will work. BWO Comparaduns and BWO Parachutes are a couple of my favorite dry fly patterns.

Caddis are still out, so a Tan Elk Hair Caddis will work on top.

Sow bug patterns work all the time, I usually fish them in size 14.

Egg patterns will be working good too. Try yellow with a red dot.

Midge patterns in size 22 usually work good too. Zebra midges in Black, red, brown and olive do well.

If all else fails, use a Bead Head Hare's Ear in Size 16.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

If you are throwing dries and are on the middle, odds are that the bugs are smaller tha your imitations. Yesterday and the day before there were bwo's on the lower P. about a size 20-22. I was on the middle today and the hatch was much more intense, but the bugs were much smaller, about a 24-26. Usually you can get away with a size 22 imitation, but make sure you are getting perfect drifts and using lots of 6X tippet. (I usually run 30 inches to the end of a 9 foot 4X leader. going from 4x right to 6x will help for flies turnover in the nasty afternoon wind we have had this fall) If you are nymphing on the middle you should be able to get plenty of small to medium fish using a bounce rig rigged with straight 4X, small midge pupa, barr emergers, and RS2s with 4-5 size bb shot in the bigger runs. Most of the bigger fish on both the lower and the middle have been on either the egg (no, not the ones in a jar) or streamers.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

You've gotten a lot of good info so far. I would add to it that you should try targeting the "seams" in the river. These are areas where the faster current meets the slower current. Trout stack up in the slower water and wait for their meals to be brought to them on the conveyor belt of faster moving water. Good luck!


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I will have to get me some sowbugs and head back up to the river again. The guy that was fishing next to me said that he was using caddis fly's and sowbugs. I have never fished with sowbugs before though. How do you suggest setting up with them?
Cory


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Fish them like you would any other nymph. 9 foot leader, weight about 15 inches above it. Use a strike indicator to see the strikes.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yesterdy I fished from vivian to the tunnels an although the wind was like a hurricane, the fish were all over the streamer. Slumpbuster, size 6. It is a little easier to figure out than nymph fishing. Just cast straight across to the far bank and strip it back to you. You will seete fish coming after it. At one point I had 12 eats on 12 casts. Make sure you us heave tippet. This will give you the confidence to chuck into som nasty places. (I usually use 2X or 8 lb maxima) I hope this helps!


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

cwp, im in the same boat as you.. so your not the only one


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Hoppers are still working for me on the Middle. Good presentation and stealth has helped. I never even got in the water except to cross. On my knees and begging the fish, please, please!


----------

